# Hunter & Gadget



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

For those of you who know me, and all I've been through. You'll remember the first 4 kittens I took inside my home around November 2003. One(Patches) was placed immediately, and one(Teddy) is with us today. Two of them, Gadget and Hunter, went to live with my sister in the neighborhood I grew up in. She promised to keep them indoors, and being my sister, I believed her. This was back in May 2004. Later this year, not long afterwards, I'm visiting her and find out she keeps them outdoors because they 'sprayed' everywhere in her house. She volunteered at the local SPCA in which she should have got a cheap neuter offer. They offered to spay her puppy(why she got this, heaven knows), and she denied.

Anyway, during one visit my boyfriend noticed this huge lump on Gadget, and with a gentle touch it exploded into pus that never seemed to end. She took him to the vet sometime after, got his meds .. let the cat back outside in which he never came back inside so she could give them to him.

To cut a long story short, one day she found him underneathe her new boyfriends car, skinny to the bone. She called me at 8 p.m. to tell me, and I scolded her(i'm a mean sister) and told her I'd be there at 8 a.m. the next morning to bring him to MY vet(I love him so much). Sadly, he died one hour later. I highly suspect poison or similar because he was not in such a condition shortly before that.. Things like that do not happen overnight without some reason. I found out also, Hunter was missing.. And still missing to this day. AND a neighbors dog and puppies were poisoned.

Since I raised them from kittens and wrongfully gave them to my sister, they both now reside at the Rainbow Bridge. Leaving Teddy still here with me, and I pray now that I did the right thing with Patches and that she still lives.

I really beat myself up with this, believing it was my fault.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Anoir, how tragic and you put so much of your time and love for those kitties. Don't blame yourself over and over. It will eat away at you. Thoughts of both of those precious cats being at the Bridge should comfort you. You are such a kind and caring person that took them in the first time.


----------



## HAILEY (Jan 23, 2005)

SOO SAD. POOR LITTLE ANGELS.


----------

